# How I boil Crawfish (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a friend of mine's recipe that took me 20 years to get. I have ate crawfish from all over down here and his was the best I have tasted.


Gary's Crawfish


Purging Crawfish.
Put crawfish into a container, beer cooler or a small kiddie pool and fill with water til it's over crawfish. Some people put a box of salt in there but that doesn't do anything but make you thirsty. Bars do this when they have a boil. Let them set 10-15 minutes and then rinse. Do this 3-4 times til the water is clear when rinsing. This is for a sack @ 37-43 pounds.


1. Fill pot between 3rd and 2nd line in basket and turn on heat full blast.
2. Add 5 pounds of *Louisiana Crawfish, Crab, and Shrimp Boil* 
http://www.tonyseafood.com/shopping_additems.php?action=showitem&id=33 which is coming soon.
Add lemons and oranges cut in halves. (These are always cut in halves) Say 5 lemons and 4 oranges
3. Bag (using the bag the crawfish came in) up 2-3 pounds of small potatoes, a few cloves of garlic, and 5-7 white or yellow onions. Drop in basket once it comes to a rolling boil. Start 5 minute time. NOTE* big taters 10 minutes. You can lower the fire. It doesn't take much to keep it boiling, but keep it boiling!
4. 3 minutes into the start 5 minutes, put fire on high.
5. After the 5 minutes, pull the bag out and put the crawfish in the pot. Start time. Put bag back in.
6. Stir after 3-5 minutes and stir occasionally through out boil.
7. When crawfish water come back to a rolling boil, boil crawfish for 2-3 minutes.
8. Shut fire off.
9. Soak crawfish for 20-30 minutes. (They are still cooking)
10. After 10 minutes into soak, add weenies, mushrooms, corn broken in haft, and sausage.
11. Last 2 minutes of soak, add broccoli and cauliflower right on top and submerge. Add 2 lemons and 2 oranges cut in haft.
12. Pick up basket and drain.
13. Pour basket onto table.
14. Squeeze fresh oranges and lemons onto the poured crawfish. Say 3 of each.
15. The tails should fall out very easy. Sucking the heads should make you cough. Very nice.


Shrimp


Cook 2 minutes and soak 10-20 minutes.


Enjoy =):vs_cool:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Occasionly see them down here.

I need to know how to eat them. The ones I had had shells. 

I've never paid attention to whether I could buy them around here.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, you cook them in the shells alive. Pull the tail, pinch the tail end and suck the tail right out, then suck the juices out of the head.:vs_cool:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Are they same as Crawldads?

Sorry but I grew up in the Midwest.

Do you catch them in a net like shrimp? Is there a certain season for them?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They are crawdads, we call them crawpaws. lol I love them, but sucking the head, I have never tried and don't really think I will. lol I boiled some one time and had the seasoning so strong I had to go outside and breath, it made me cough like crazy, but had the bit like I like. I love hot foods, just not so hot it locks your jaws.

Thanks BB


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Although, I've been to the South many times, I first saw, caught & ate crawdads in Lake Tahoe at over 6000 feet. Adaptable little guys!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I grew up in Oklahoma and then southern Illinois, then Chicago and then AZ in 80. If you ate crawdads, you were a lowlife and ate carp too. I got to southern Louisiana in 83. I seen them eating crawdads and almost puked. Took me 2 years before I would try it. But when I did, it was magic. I had never tasted anything like it. Right after that during that summer, I was at a BBQ and fish fry. I was gobbling down this one BBQ item and the cook asked me, you like that? I said this is the bomb. He asked me did I know what that was? I said no. He said it's BBQed Armadillo. I stopped and decided that it was awesome and I have already ate a good bit of it, so I continued on. These Cajuns down here could cook dirt and make it taste good.:vs_cool:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Your recipe is spot on. I cook crawfish a lot. Have cooked for weddings, graduations and just because we are hungry lol. Try adding 4 bags of these with each boil without changing your recipe. I don’t think you will be disappointed.








I always add my sausage at the beginning with the potatoes. I was taught back in the 80’s by a local fella and have perfected it over the years. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Ann’s of course etoufee afterwards if we are lucky to have enough left over. Don’t know why I didn’t have paper down before I dumped that boil.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Zatarain's is too salty for me. I like Louisian as it's not too salty. I also go to Lafayette and get some seasoning that has dehydrated veggies in it. It's awesome. :vs_cool:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

no salt in these. I don’t care for their bagged boil either. These add a great taste, but in combo with the Louisiana boil. Also try some Italian sausage in there sometime. Pretty tasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

